# Cost of living in Abu Dhabi



## Ritupallava (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, my husband got an offer of 30000 aed monthly. This includes housing, traveling, and mobile allowances. However company has provide education allowance for our kid ( up to 20000aed yearly) and full medical coverage for all three of us. Other allowances include yearly travel tickets to our home country.
Will this renumeration be sufficient for family of three (parent+1kid) will average lifestyle in Abu Dhabi? 

Regards.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You should be able to live very comfortably with that package, and save a bit depending on your choices and spending habits.

Be aware that you may have to top up the education allowance depending what school you choose (or can get a place) and that in some cases/companies an all inclusive salary doesn't pay your annual rent in advance:most rental properties ask for 1 year or 6 months up front plus deposit and estate agent fee.

Managing cash flow can be a big challenge here so be prepared for that and check if the employer will pay housing up front and deduct from salary each month.

Good luck!


----------



## Ritupallava (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for your reply... We will surely keep in mind the pointers you suggested about housing and education.


----------

